# 2 wpg and no co2 any problems?



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey guys i am going to pick up 4 100 watt energy saver florestant bulbs today they are 6500 k 84-86 cri

was wondering if i would have any problems having 2 wpg and no co2

thanks in advance


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

what height is your tank?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> what height is your tank?


its a 210 so 29 inchs

als othe weirdest thing the 65 watt bulbs/daylight are 6500k but the 60 75 100 watt are 5500 and i think if i can rember dippy eggs said 5500 k was good so for my 6 foot tank 210 2 100 watt bulbs are bright as all hell so i think i will get 2 more i just wanted to try this out and wow its bright for sure the killer is the only really use like 23 watts each


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Are you going to at least use Fluorish Excel? If so, then you will probably be okay.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Are you going to at least use Fluorish Excel? If so, then you will probably be okay.


yeah i have begun that progream along with the flourish complete these bulbs are so freking bright


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I wouldn't do it personally.

See what happens and report back in a few weeks/months. It would be helpful to this forum to see the progress


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> what height is your tank?


its a 210 so 29 inchs

als othe weirdest thing the 65 watt bulbs/daylight are 6500k but the 60 75 100 watt are 5500 and i think if i can rember dippy eggs said 5500 k was good so for my 6 foot tank 210 2 100 watt bulbs are bright as all hell *so i think i will get 2 more* i just wanted to try this out and wow its bright for sure the killer is the only really use like 23 watts each
[/quote]

I just reread this part...are you planning on adding 2 more 100w bulbs for a total of 400w or are they 23w bulbs? What kind of bulbs are these...T-5, T-8, T-12, compact fluorescent, or screw in CFs? If they are only 23w, but have the equivalent of 100w of incandescent bulbs, you should be using with the 23w number...if that is the case, then you are under 100w total with 4 bulbs.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> what height is your tank?


its a 210 so 29 inchs

als othe weirdest thing the 65 watt bulbs/daylight are 6500k but the 60 75 100 watt are 5500 and i think if i can rember dippy eggs said 5500 k was good so for my 6 foot tank 210 2 100 watt bulbs are bright as all hell *so i think i will get 2 more* i just wanted to try this out and wow its bright for sure the killer is the only really use like 23 watts each
[/quote]

I just reread this part...are you planning on adding 2 more 100w bulbs for a total of 400w or are they 23w bulbs? What kind of bulbs are these...T-5, T-8, T-12, compact fluorescent, or screw in CFs? If they are only 23w, but have the equivalent of 100w of incandescent bulbs, you should be using with the 23w number...if that is the case, then you are under 100w total with 4 bulbs.
[/quote]

they are n:vison daylight they are 5500k 100watt equivalent spiral flouresent screw ins

i guess they are like a t8 or watt ever you guys say is that energy effecint tube type bulb but are just sprial screw ins they are way brighter than my 40 watt t12 4 foot tube lights

they are also interanly ballested

i dont know much about lighting but watt (hahahahah) i see and these things are so bright it looks like full sun on both ends of my tank

to compare i have a normal 40 watt 3 foot strip light in the center and that is so dim compared to one of these so

also i think we must discuss the effectiveness of spot lighting as i could have say 2 of these and just have the ends dirrectly under the lights planted now thats only 1 watt per gallon but the light over the plants is so much brighter than if i had the same 200 watts spread out over the whole tank using tube flouresnts


----------



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

ive been doing that in my 55. no serious algae unless i over do the liquid ferts. not the fastest growth though... i bet co2 would def. speed that up dramatically.


----------

